# Should this concern me?



## leflerej (Jun 24, 2013)

So, being that Otto is my first dog, i have a tendancyto worry about things early on. I noticed a small bump on Ottos front heal? When i search for bump related information everything seems much bigger and infected looking, his is much smaller and doesnt look red or iritated.

Anyone deal with this before? There is only the one bump and he has only had it for a few days.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I personally would keep a eye on it, and watch for any changes.
Some lumps will go away on their own, and there is no need to remove them.
Other will not and need to be removed. I give any small lump a month, if its not growing. At the 4 week mark I make a vet appointment.
Because normal lumps can look the same as cancerous ones, they will do a biopsy. You can choose to have a needle biopsy, or have the lump removed.
If you chose to have it removed, they remove a larger section than just the lump to be on the safe side.
I have had small lumps removed on both of my females.
Junes came back that it would have went away on its own.
Lucy's was sarcoma, and both had looked the same to the naked eye.
Just don't squeeze, and overly mess with any of these lumps, as it can lead to them spreading if its cancerous.


----------



## leflerej (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks for the advice. Having a time table really helps, I have a feeling it will eventually fall off just by the look of it, but its good to know how long to wait is too long. We shall see what happens..


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

That looks like a common papilloma, aka a wart. Will go away in 3-6 months once the immune system recognizes it.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Our previous two had all kinds of lumps and bumps - warts, tabs, cysts, and especially lipomas. We didn't have any removed and none were problems. Some were checked with needle aspirations, but were always negative, so we got a little complacent. Given T-red's experience with Lucy, we will likely be more attentive with Daisy & Charlie. I think that the most important parameter is change: if it grows or changes color, it should be looked at right away.

Bob


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks like a wart to me too. I'd give it 1-2 weeks. Our guy had one pop up on his leg as a pup. We saw the vet straight away because it grew significantly over night and we had no idea what it was. I think we took him to the vet on day 3 of noticing it and it was already sloughing off and going away by day 5.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

My guy has two such bumps right now and I have been told (by a vet tech friend) they are as organic said - a common wart. I have been told they will eventually fall off and not to worry. 

I have been watching the two on my guy for approx a month and a half. One looks to me like it is close to falling off, the other not yet. They started out small, resembling a skin tag but have grown quite a bit larger. 

I have been told that dogs can contract such warts when their immune system has been weak. 

The bumps definitely bother me more than my pup - he doesn't care at all.  

UPDATE - the bump on Aspen's foot fell off over the weekend when he was at the boarding facility. I noticed last night when we picked him up. One down, one to go!


----------

